# Canadian Cavalry Brigade - book recommendations



## Red 6 (17 Jun 2016)

I've read the Marquess of Anglesey's books, and David Kenyon's excellent work _Horsemen in No Man's Land_. But I'm wondering if there are good books specific to the history and operations of the Canadian Cavalry Brigade, and its subordinate regiments. Any recommendations?


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jun 2016)

The Royal Canadian Armoured Corps History by John Marteinson and Michael McNorgan cover the formation in quite a bit of detail. an excellent study of the battle of Moreuil Wood on 30 March 1918 by John Grodzinski and Michael McNorgan and can be found in "It's a charge, boys, it's a charge!" in Donald E Graves (ed) _Fighting for Canada: Seven Battles, 1758-1945_, Robin Brass Studio, 2000.


----------



## Red 6 (18 Jun 2016)

Old Sweat, Thanks for the intel. I've seen it on Amazon before, but have always passed it by. I just ordered it!


----------



## Red 6 (22 Jun 2016)

Old Sweat, The book arrived with yesterday's post. It's brilliant and although I've only had the chance to flip through the pages, it's exactly what I was looking for.

Also, linked on the Wikipedia page about the CCB is the PDF of _The Canadian Army Journal_, Winter 2005 edition. There is an article in the magazine called 'The Canadian Cavalry Brigade: Waiting for the "G."' The author was a retired officer named Richard Bowes, and I found it to be an extremely well-written and informative piece.

Here's the direct link, and the article starts on page 84.  http://publications.gc.ca/collections/Collection/D12-11-8-4E.pdf

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jun 2016)

Glad to have been able to help.


----------

